# Terrorist attack



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anybody here think there will be a big attack between now and Tuesday?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hope not but theres sure no guarantee the very nature of our free society makes us vulnerable. The so called drug war makes it obvious that anything can be smuggled into this country. Both factors make keeping the terrorists concentrating on Iraq where at least the are fighting our military (instead of shooting our school kids like what happened in Russia ) a good thing. I sure hope when the election is over Bush can get a lot tougher without political constraints in the mix.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Not a chance in hell, they want Kerry in because he isin't a land grabber as Bush is.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

How exactly is Bush a Land Graber? we arnt getting anything from it.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

The only terrorist attack between now and then will be if Kerry launches another one of his ludicrous accusations--his scorched earth policy.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The taking of muslim land in the name of protection of the people, which they see (rightly or wrongly, your choice) as colonialism.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Not a chance in hell, they want Kerry in because he isin't a land grabber as Bush is.


They? The terrorists want kerry to win?? Thats reassuring :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm quite sure the KKK wants Bush to win as well, that however doesn't make him any less valid of a candidate to you. If Kerry can get us peace, I'll take it.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

?? So you are agreeing that the terrorists want kerry to win?
How old are you?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You do realize that we are going to have to make peace with them eventually right, we will never be able to kill off all, not even most of the terrorists. If we have a leader who they see as a just man, one who cares more about his citizens than he does oil, I honestly do not believe another attack will occur.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Now we can agree, the terrorists want Kerry to win. To bad your wrong about the reason. The reason terrorists want Kerry to win is because he is wimpy and will not protect America without the blessings of the UN. Kerry is the French candidate, and will do nothing without the blessings of France. Many more attempts will be made no matter who is president. The question is who will protect us.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well we certainly dont have to worry about iraq any more, what is that like 30 more middle eastern countries to go and then we can be safe. Thanks Bush!


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Your right lets give up, where would we be today if we gave up in the 1700s or 1800s? You really make me wonder sometimes, did you go to school?
And make peace with terrorists? lmao dude you think they want peace? You sound more uneducated with every passing post. Your ignorance is intensifying the closer we get to election day, how bout you do us a favor and when bush wins stay out of the politics forum :wink: Your views of making peace with terrorists is extremely dangerous, even john kerry knows we can never make peace with them, but yet you go on spouting off like theres no tommorow.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT, the majority of the citizens of Iraq and Afghanistan are happy we are there. They are happy to no longer be living under a demented dictator or group of militants. You believe we should make peace with terrorists?!? The only peace I want for the terrorists is in a 6' hole.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Longshot I would rather see them wrapped in a pig skin and have it publicy displayed! Would reduce recruitment and these suicide attacks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron

I'm with you on that one. If these boys want to play terror I would play that game with them. When I was finished they wouldn't come out from under their rocks for the next 1000 years. Leave me alone, and I'll leave them alone. Screw with me and I would make them think he!! just come for a visit.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So you propose that we continue killing them, correct? You see for each one we kill, we enrage two more to become terrorists. This is not the way you fight a war on terror. Another no-no in a terrorism war, don't invade random surrounding countries without hard evidence, say Iraq. There will always be more terrorists in this world, no matter how many we kill. We will eventually have to find a way to live with them, on the other sides of the globe but still live with them. I don't propose a sit down talk with Osama by any means, but if we give them less reasons to attack while still covering our butts we will be far better off than we are now.

Longshot, I'm glad that you've spoken to the majority of Iraqis and Afghanistanis. I suppose they are much happier with the constant fighting in the streets and lack of order now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Compared to the Pentagon, even though their intelligence was damaged in the 1990's, you and I know very little about the mid east It amazes me how you would be willing to negotiate with terrorists, but hate Bush. It has to be something besides the war. Do you pay exorbitant taxes, or are you worried you will not get back more than you paid in? Isn't he giving you enough? Oh, that's right you once said he isn't giving enough to education, and your in college. One of the things I don't like about the liberal view of things is they thing they should take away from others through the politicians so they can have more with no effort on their part. You would like us to pay for your college because what, you deserve it? You have been on here how long, and are to cheap to pay as a member? Oh, that's right the people who run the site are rich business men and you wouldn't give them a penny. They should be thankful for your presence. Get real. So MT how about putting up ten buck to support this fine site?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

765 posts on this site and still a guest. Kind of cheap wouldn't you say?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"you and I know very little about the mid east It amazes me how you would be willing to negotiate with terrorists, but hate Bush"

Your lack of literacy still stuns me "I don't propose a sit down talk with Osama by any means"

As for becoming a member, here's my view. I don't live in North Dakota, thus the local information is not pertinent to me. That means that I'm paying to argue with people so far in the right wing they've fallen off, and that I can get for free most anywhere.

Though we dont pay exorbinate tax rates, most things aren't on fire, and there isin't anarchy, I still feel that things at home could be run far more efficently. As for my opinion on the forigen issues, check up three posts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Don't give me excuses for being cheap. You want to tax people so you can have it and you want to be on this site for free. You have more than the average posts and you are to cheap to join. Halloween is coming up MT, time to steal candy from the kids.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is rather sad to see you leave the camp of somewhat rational thought and be hurled into that of name calling. You right wingers sure don't taking losing an arguement very well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

I looked at all your posts and seen after a year or more you were still a guest. That's like going to someone's house, sleeping and eating their food and after a year thinking your still a guest. That made me start understanding some of your political philosophy,. Simply trying to push you into doing the right thing. How about it, have I stimulated your conscience? Seriously, it is time to contribute something besides mouth MT.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm absolutely dumbfounded. I have nothing to say to that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

You have been in guns and reloading often. That isn't simply North Dakota. How much do you spend on movies, and how often? You hunt, what do you pay for ammo, and licenses ? Compare the time you spend at your other entertainment choices to the time you spend on here and ten bugs is a bargain. You own a computer, and your on the internet right, so I assume you are not poor and homeless. So why must everyone else carry your water? Sure hope my spelling was OK and that I didn't miss any periods.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Everyone is welcome on this site, I had more posts than MT before I joined and the 10 bucks obviously wasn't the issue it was constantly being taunted as a evil NR and being repeatedly told I was a guest of ND for huing purposes as though my liscense was somehow second rate that made me not want to join. And hes a kid so $10 might matter. MT you are welcome.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice post Bobm. Jeepers, who made plainsman the money collector for the site? Give it a rest. Before we got off track, I really do think this is a good point:



> So you propose that we continue killing them, correct? You see for each one we kill, we enrage two more to become terrorists. This is not the way you fight a war on terror. Another no-no in a terrorism war, don't invade random surrounding countries without hard evidence, say Iraq. There will always be more terrorists in this world, no matter how many we kill. We will eventually have to find a way to live with them, on the other sides of the globe but still live with them. I don't propose a sit down talk with Osama by any means, but if we give them less reasons to attack while still covering our butts we will be far better off than we are now.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

That is a pretty good point. Is it appeasement? Maybe. Is it giving in to the terrorists? Probably not. How can we really kill more faster? Isn't the whole purpose to protect us here? We have been so side-tracked.

RC


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Thank you Bob, Seabass and Robert for bringing some sensibility to this argument. I truly do appreciate it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess I get a guilt complex sooner. I was on for a month or two and felt like I was riding on everyone else. A different threshold I guess. Bob I sure hope you don't count me among those that don't think your license is as good. I would also agree that not only MT is welcome but so is everyone else. What gets me is the mindset that sometimes carries on through a persons life. Some people at 50 and 60 want to tax who they perceive as rich so they will get some or pay less. That mindset is what I find unwelcome nothing more nothing less. Also, if your a regular I think helping pay the expenses of the site is the right thing to do.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good for you Plainsman and I knew you felt that way your just frustrated like all of us. AS for Seabasses point or MTs the bottom line is these people have sworn to kill all of us and we need to kill all of them first. You cannot appease them they will see it as weakness which is what led up to the 9-11 attack. 30 plus years of not strongly reacting emboldened them to think we are too weak a a society to fight for what we believe. I firmly believe that if they don't change their view point on the terrorism means of getting their adjenda accomplished we should crush Iran and Syria next. We should make it clear to Iran if they don't give up their attempt to get nukes we will strike and do so if they call our bluff. Hopefully the seeds of Democracy planted in Iraq will topple these countries from within without our involvement but we cannot allow Iran to have Nukes. The fundamentalist Mullahs are alligning with Al quaida in a desperate attemp to keep their 14th century fundamantalist regime in power. The youth and moderates of Iran are sick of living under this regime which makes the Mullahs especially desperate and therefore dangerous at this time, they will give Nukes to Al Quaida if they have the opportunity.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

> I firmly believe that if they don't change their view point on the terrorism means of getting their adjenda accomplished we should crush Iran and Syria next. We should make it clear to Iran if they don't give up their attempt to get nukes we will strike and do so if they call our bluff.


Osama didn't have nukes. He had a few guys with razor blades. I'm more worried about his followers. I don't think you'll ever be able to "kill them all" bob. Doesn't seem realistic. Its not like they wear blaze orange.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF he did have nukes he would of used them and if Iran gets them then his followers you are worried about will have nukes. We all know anything can be smuggled into the US and its also a documented goal of theirs stated by them to kill four Million of us next time they strike. Still think they are planning to use razor blades???
We can kill most of AL Quaida and anyone we find supporting them and if we follow that plan hopefully it will intimidate the few that might consider helping them. Iran hopefully will crumble from within there is much discontent among the people with the fundametal nut crowd. Iranians are a very well educated society and they are tired of the Mullahs running the show. This is why the Mullahs are supporting the insurgents in Iraq because they know full well that if a modern secular multirelgious society flourishes in Iraq its the end for the Mullahs rein in Iran.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"We all know anything can be smuggled into the US and its also a documented goal of theirs stated by them to kill four Million of us next time they strike."

This is due to the fact that barely any of the cargo (5%) that gets shipped to the US is inspected. Bush has done nothing to correct this. As for al-queda, trying to kill all of the members is like trying to kill a weed by nipping off the tops of the leaves. You have to go directly to the roots, kill them and then let the area settle down.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Plainsman, I got the point you were making. It's a mentality of most liberals. Just paid my $10 a minute ago.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

You got his point? it was so subtle... :roll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> This is due to the fact that barely any of the cargo (5%) that gets shipped to the US is inspected. Bush has done nothing to correct this. As for al-queda, trying to kill all of the members is like trying to kill a weed by nipping off the tops of the leaves. You have to go directly to the roots, kill them and then let the area settle down.


Mt theres hope for you yet, good post. Bush however has done something, hes gone to the "roots" as you say the roots sre in the middle east and he has the good judgement to realize that democratizeing it, is the best way for a long term solution.

Our country has no way to do the inspection you are discussing without costing our economy billions, so it will have to be done gradually we simply don't have the money for the personell and equipment necessary for this type of scrutiny of our imports.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

We won't spend the billions here in the name of the economy. We'll spend them elsewhere though. But if something gets through and goes off the economy will be brought to its knees. Right? We will be thrust into the realm of third-worldism. Right?

You can't have it both ways.

Misplaced priorities. If we don't kill them there we will be fighting them in the streets. But at least they can Fed Ex us a dirty bomb.

RC


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

MT

"If Kerry can get us peace, I'll take it."
--glad your willing to Sacrifice your future for a little safety.

"If we have a leader who they see as a just man, one who cares more about his citizens than he does oil, I honestly do not believe another attack will occur."
--THEY DIDNT ATTACK US OVER OIL!. The only way that would happen is if we eleced a Radical muslim Extreemist to the White house. thats the only kind of person they see as just. Their goal is to dominate us, and force us to believe as they do...THATS WHY THEY CALL IT A HOLLY WAR! maing islam the official religion of the U.S.A and electing a muslim president is the only thing that will plaquate them. if thats what you will stoop to to gain your peace, then i respectfully request you exit our borders in a swift and orderly mannor (BTW: i know thats not what you meant, but that is what you said.).

Actualy, robbert, im supprised they havnt ben sending us more bombs ( conventional or otherwise) in the mail. The only thng we know for shure is that there are Al quida opperatives in the U.S., and that we dont know about anywhere near all of them. making the type of bomb you mentioned is fairly simple, and anyone with 5 minets and an internet conection could do it. honestly...if we dont know who they are, whats to stop them from mailing a "package" to there states senetors, and hopping the border into mexico before they go off? we wouldnt be looking for them untill after the explosion, by wich time they could be deep into mexico, where a few $$$ will shut up anyone you come accross. then its just a quick hop abord a 747 and its off to Camel land.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> MT
> 
> "If Kerry can get us peace, I'll take it."
> --glad your willing to Sacrifice your future for a little safety.
> ...


Robert I completely agree, we have the cash to attack Iraq for false pretenses, but cant find two nickels to rub together to inspect our cargo. How about raising taxes and getting out of Iraq? Or am I just another tax and spend liberal?

"The only way that would happen is if we eleced a Radical muslim Extreemist to the White house. thats the only kind of person they see as just."

I'm glad that you have had a talk with the muslim extremists, when were you able to make it over to afgnahistan?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

> The only thng we know for shure is that there are Al quida opperatives in the U.S., and that we dont know about anywhere near all of them. making the type of bomb you mentioned is fairly simple, and anyone with 5 minets and an internet conection could do it. honestly...if we dont know who they are, whats to stop them from mailing a "package" to there states senetors, and hopping the border into mexico before they go off?


This is exactly the scare tactics the current administration wants us to believe. There are tons of anti-govt. "opperatives" in the U.S. already (who with "5 minets" can make these bombs). So what else is new? Why make it worse by going into a country and stimulating hatred?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Seabass, I hate to tell you this, but Kerry is the one telling us we had those threats BEFORE 9/11. And he blames Bush for not doing anything. So, who is using the scare tactics.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm gonna go ahead and stick with "If Kerry is elected a bomb will explode in a major city" Cheney.


----------

